# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أريد قصائدَ شعريَّة ترحيـبيَّة بالفصحى فمَن يُـفـيدني .؟

## ابو بردة

الأخوة الفضـــــــــــ  لاء 

0
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

للمقدِّمة أثــرٌ في نفوس السامعين وقلوب الحاضرين .
تشدُّ من انتباههم خصوصاً إذا كانت عبارات جميلة أو أبياتاً رقيقة .
تُعبِّر بما في النفس من شُعور من ترحيب وحبٍ .

فهل أجد عند الأعضاء الفضلاء أبياتاً شعريّة جميلة يحسن إلقاءها عند بدأ الكلمة .؟

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا لوجدتنا  *  نحن الضيوف وأنت رب المنزل

----------


## ابو بردة

أحسن الله إليك أخي رضا 

ونأمل المزيد منك ومن باقي الأخوة

----------


## ابو بردة

للرفــــــــــع

----------


## ابو بردة

رعى اللهُ الأحبةَحيث حـلّوا .. لهم في القلب مرتحل وحـلُّ
خيول الشوق مُسـرَجةٌإليهم .. تبارتْ حيثُما سـاروا وهلَّوا

----------


## أبو إسحاق السلفي

أهلا وسهلا بالذين نحبهم *** ونودهم في الله ذي الآلاء
أهلا بقوم صالحين ذوي تقى *** غر الوجوه وزين كل ملاء
إلى أخر ما قال

أظن ذكرها ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في "جامع بيان العلم وأهله" وقد أنشده غيره إياها

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

تذكرت ابيات القاها احد الشباب ترحيباُ بسماحة الشيخ الوالد ابن جبرين رحمه الله 



ياشيخنا الجبرين فاض هوانا * والحب في الرحمن شد عرانا 

ياشيخنا الجبرين ألف تحية * ألقي بها في روعكم أفنانا 

ياشيخنا الجبرين من هذا الذي * سيلوم فينا الحب إن هو بان 

ياشيخنا الجبرين حب لقائكم * أرخى علينا حبله جذلانا 

ماأطيب الصوت الرخيم فإن في * نبراتكم نوع به أشجانا 

قل للصباح إذا تنفس ضوئه * فالضوء من شيخي غدا عنوانا 

بل أخبر القمر المنير إذا بدا: * (نور الإمام نراه قد وافانا) 

فيض من العلم الغزير تحدرت * من نور فيه وقد بدت ألوانا 

يلقي الفوائد بيننا منظومة * قل كالجواهر قد بدت لمعانا 

وإذا تراه ترى كأن منارة * من علمه غطت بذاك أذانا 

العلم مرسوم على أخلاقه * والزهد فيه قد ابتنى فأبان 

أما التواضع لاتسل عن مثله * ستكل نفسك أن ترى صنوانا 

بل سائل الصبر الجميل تجد به * نوعا جليلا فاق كل منانا 

فاق الشبيبة في السباق فلاترى * إلا الغبار قد اعتلى وأبان  

شيخ بنى إقدامه بقواعد * في الدين لن تبلى ولن تتوانى 

وبنى بها صرح العلوم مدرسا * فشدى بإيمان به وتفانى 

يارب فاغفر للحبيب وزدبه * علما وزد عمرا به أزمانا

واحفظه من كل الشرور وكن له * دوما مجيرا من أذى يصلانا

----------


## ابو بردة

بــــــارك الله فيكــــــــما .

----------


## ابو بردة

للمـــــــــزيـ  ـد

----------

